# Part Time Manual Laborer Needed



## Deadreckoning (Oct 8, 2012)

Part time worker for light maintenance, landscaping and general labor needed. Need reliable transportation. Very flexible hours. Will be assisting full time maintenance man at times. Can work around school or primary job hours. 8-10 hrs per wk but may vary. 
$10-$15 per hour based on competency plus mileage. 
Send PM for more info.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Might want to put what city/area the work is in.


----------



## Deadreckoning (Oct 8, 2012)

Pensacola/Gulf Breeze/Pace areas.


----------



## livewildforlife (Mar 17, 2016)

I am interested I am former property manager/maintenance manager on layoff due to company financial insolvency. Phone number 251-504-5699. I can send resume, references. Have light tools including Electrical tools.


----------



## Deadreckoning (Oct 8, 2012)

I will be contacting respondents tomorrow. 
Thank you.


----------

